# i cant just be like everyone else!



## kfly835 (Oct 6, 2008)

hey everyone!! i am new to this and i need major help... i live for halloween and am usually all ready come the beginning of september! well this year thanks to 12 weddings, 5 baby showers and other things i have not been able to think about it... so on that note i need help with costume ideas!! i hate being stuff that have been overdone... i am very creative and can make a costume out of almost nothing... my makeup talent is pretty decent so makeup can be factored in... i will not buy a storebought costume, only items that can be pieced together.... plus i am going to a huge benefit halloween party with professional costume makers and i do not want to look to much like an amateur... last year i hand sewed a medievel beer wench that i loved..this year i wouldnt mind doing a little more creative.... if it helps i am a girl about 5'10 long blonde hair that i could do tons with! please help me my creative brain feels fried


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

How about doing a ghost/ghoul/zombie of a movie, tv, comic character or someone famous or fairy tale characters, or Barbie. Dead Cinderella, Snow White - (really white now). That kind of thing.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

for some reason this year im stuck on drowning victims. you could put seaweed type things in your hair..even a starfish lol


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

How about a "suicide blonde"?...you know, "Dyed by her own hand..." (yes...terrible pun, but an actual phrase)

Make certain your hair is perfect...perhaps a noose around your neck (loosely, of course)...make up yourself a sad, ashen gray...deep circles around your eyes...really hollow out your cheeks...if you mess with latex or prosthetics, perhaps a "rope burn" scar high on your neck.

Keep asking everyone how your hair looks...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

How about Lady Justice, paint yourself grey, get a sword and a toga and some scales.

volia!


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

come out as a MANANANGGAL. It's a scary creature off the pages of Philippine myths.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Marvin_loves_Jen said:


> come out as a MANANANGGAL. It's a scary creature off the pages of Philippine myths.


Not THAT is not like anyone else....a floating womans head with hanging entrails 

Is that popular in the Phillipines? 

My wifes cousin is a missionary in the Phillipines...do you know him? (lol, j/k)


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I've seem to had a thing for drowning victims this year too, perhaps i've seen too much CSI  I'd use a pale blueish grey paint to do the face, some with peels of paper to look like peeling skin. Tattered cloths... Maybe use some seaweed or other sea life to have attached to your clothes and hair


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I say go for the truly obscure, but totally recognizable costume. For example, one year one of the kids in my neighborhood came to the door and I was totally floored by his costume. There in front of me was one of the armored police men from "The Fifth Element." I told him how much I liked his costume and gave him a ton of candy and one of the skulls from my yard that he'd been eyeing. When I asked his mom if he had seen the movie (rated R) she quietly told me, "he's a deep sea diver" oops, but I'll never forget that initial shock and still think about it every Halloween.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

It seems the OP has left us....maybe it will help someone else. 

This thread open for Hijacking


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

*The birds*

What about Tippy Headrin from the Alfed Hitcock movie The Birds. I did that one year and it was a huge success. Since you have long blonde hair you could put it in a bun and wear a gray two peice dress. Then get black birds from the craft store and attach them to your clothing and hair. Trickle blood on your face and clothing.

Or was it aphroditi that rode a horse through town naked? Anyway you could be her and wear a natural colored body suit. If your hair is long enough to cover your chest you could do that. Or Eve, glue leaves to your natural colored body suit.

Anyway good luck!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## kfly835 (Oct 6, 2008)

i could never leave you guys... but my computer decided to die!! well its back up and i thank you all... great ideas... i ve actually come up with a broken porcelain doll ...my bf is being pennywise (the clown from it) so the doll kinda goes with a misfit type toy theme


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

kfly835 said:


> i could never leave you guys... but my computer decided to die!! well its back up and i thank you all... great ideas... i ve actually come up with a broken porcelain doll ...my bf is being pennywise (the clown from it) so the doll kinda goes with a misfit type toy theme


How are planning the costume?

BTW, I read "IT" back in 88 and I think that's what fortified my hate for clowns (no disrespect)


----------



## kfly835 (Oct 6, 2008)

haha no disrespect taken!! i hate clowns for the same reason! i am doing his makeup and it will take a lot of will power and i already told him i might not be around him the whole night lol

for my costume i am using liquid to make scars on my face but they wont look like scars because i am going to color and shade them like cracks and then do it on my arms too... and then i made a dress (a pinnafore) and am wearing an apron and have a teddy bear as a purse and tight girling my pigtails yadayada ...the magic will be in the makeup mostly .... but it will be cute and eerie...think baby jane


----------



## angela_s (Oct 10, 2008)

i know. im totally hvaing hte same problem


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

you should make some vinyl shoes with string laces. that what all the dolls are usually wearing.


----------

